# Umgebungsvariablen



## dany (28. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ist wahrscheinlich schon öfters fgefragt wurden,
aber ich bekomme es dennoch gerade nicht hin, auch nicht mit google.

Ich wollte den Tomcat manuell starten, (geht das auch innerhalb von Eclipse?),
und muss dafür noch die Umgebungsvariablen setzen.

alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/bin/java
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/bin/
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ ./startup.sh
The BASEDIR environment variable is not defined correctly
This environment variable is needed to run this program
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/bin/java
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/

alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ ./startup.sh
The BASEDIR environment variable is not defined correctly
This environment variable is needed to run this program
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$

Also in oben gennanten Verzeichnisssen liegt die javac.

Vielleicht ist der Fehler ja offensichlich, aber offensichtlich seh ich ihn gerade nicht 

Und wo muss ich eigentlich den Mysql-Connector hinstecken, in die tomcat/webapps/Web-Spiel/WEB-INF/ ? Habe die Version 5.1.8 aber Eclipse fragt immer nach 5.1.0, vielleicht liegt es daran
(finde aber keinen Download für 5.1.0)?

System ist Ubuntu 11.10,
Hoffe habe nichts wichtiges vergessen.
Gruss Dan


----------



## maki (28. Mrz 2012)

JAVA_HOME muss auf den Javaordner zeigen, nicht auf das java executable.

/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/


----------



## tfa (28. Mrz 2012)

> (geht das auch innerhalb von Eclipse?)


Ja, am einfachsten mit Hilfe von Maven über das Tomcat-maven-Plugin.


----------



## dany (28. Mrz 2012)

alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26/
alice@wonderland:~/eclipse3.7/tomcat/bin$ ./startup.sh
The BASEDIR environment variable is not defined correctly
This environment variable is needed to run this program

Ist der Path korrekt?
Sonst müsst es ja woanders ddran liegen?


----------



## dany (28. Mrz 2012)

Dies?
m2e is a Maven integration in Eclipse. Launching Maven from Eclipse, dependency management and search.

Und dann dann hätte ich auch gerne noch eine Browseransicht, wie beim aptanaPlugin, geht das aber auch ohne?

Und beim importieren des Projekts bekomme ich folgende Meldungen,

Project 'kapitel3.beispiel01.Servlet' is missing required library: 'E:/apache-tomcat-6.0.13/lib/servlet-api.jar'	

Wo kann ich den Pfad zur servlet-api.jar einstellen?

Sorry, für die wahrscheinlich simplen fragen, aber ich würde gerne mal schnell anfangen zu Programmieren, und mich nicht lange mit der Installation aufhalten, nachdem ich mich schon so lange mit der Auswahl der Tools und lernen der Sprache aufgehalten habe

Anm.: Eclipse Indigo, tomcat6, jboss5


----------



## dany (29. Mrz 2012)

Gut,
den Build Path habe ich jetzt gefunden.


----------



## dany (29. Mrz 2012)

Hab doch noch alles hingekriegt, lag am wesentlichen an den Dateirechten(linux halt)


----------

